# Sousa



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The United States Marine Band is recording the complete marches of John Philip Sousa. These are 320K MP3 files, well-recorded. The first three volumes have been released and are available for free download. They include the marches through 1898.

http://www.marineband.marines.mil/Audio-Resources/The-Complete-Marches-of-John-Philip-Sousa/


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

a few others have done the Sousa march cycle some years ago. Leonard Smith/Detroit Concert Band. Keith Brion has led various groups in recording several of the marches, but I do not remember if he did them all. The Marine Band plays so well!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

oops, I corrected a duplication


----------

